#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >      2

## Esam

Coalescence -   		     -    		Retention Time
* * 
*  				            				.         ѡ   				       .     				            				             				            				 :* 
*  				 :** 				Do  				=   .
				D=  				  .*
				ɸ*  				=  *  volume  				fraction*  				 .
				Ks  				=      .
 j  				=         				3 				          				  3       4     				  :*  * * * *   				d0*  				          :*
  *  				        :*
 *  				      				1. *   residence time* *   19%** *  				j***   4*  				     .* *2*.*  				             				        .   				       
*  oil/water interface*    				        .** 
:*  **   (100-160)*  				.   *   300*  				             				  (     )  				  .           				            				  *   API* 				 .**  				             				 (        ).    				 (  )       				     .        				           				.              				     *   carry over with oil outlet*.**       				            				       .
				            				      .** *   Free water**   K.O.Drum*  .  				         *   10%*  				       				     				:*   				 :
  where q = heat input, Btu/hr
				Q0 = oil flow rate, BOPD
				AT = increase in temperature, F
				S.G.0 = specific gravity of oil relative to water * *   Retention Time*:*
   where t,. = retention time, min


				Qo = oil flow, bopd
				h = height of the coalescing section, in.
				F = short-circuiting factor (1.0 for d < 48 inches, and greater  				than 1.0 for d > 48 inches)  **   Transformer**   Dehydrator**   Desalter**   Carbonsteel*  				    .    /   				         .   				          				            				    .       				 (   )     				  *   High Voltage electric field*.
				              				           				       :
				              				           				 .
				            				            				 .
				            				            				   .* See More:     2

----------

